# Indian PCC applications made in Melbourne/ Australia VFS for PR visa application



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

Are there Indian Police Clearance Certificate applicants from Melbourne waiting for more than 6-8 working days?

I submitted mine on 24/09/2014 and still waiting. I once already had got one in 2011 but had been back to India for 10 weeks this year so I thought it will be required for my visa application.

Current status says: "Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India."

Please share.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

hi,
am in the same boat, have you had any luck yet?

kavmrgkv


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

No luck yet.

But came across a forum post which said:

"If your previous PCC is more than 1 year old they will refer to the local police station" whatever that means. Why can't they just again verify locally from here?

Atleast we have each other to share the timeline. When did you apply?


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Yup, I felt it's normal that it takes around 4-6 WEEKS!!

Because same for me. I applied on 21/08 and received on 22/09


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

I think I just needed a bit of luck that you've provided!

Today the status has changed to 
"
Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied.
"

I was scared by the processing time mentioned on VFS website @ India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)

"For PCC (Police Clearance Certificate)
5 working days except if clearance is required from India. If you do not get your PCC in 7 working days, you will know that it has been referred to Authorities in India and will take up to - 8 weeks.
"


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

As per Bhagyesh's and my experience, it sounds as if 1 month is the standard sla of the cgi/ vfs. I wish everyone who are and will be reading this thread goodluck for their Indian PCC applied from Australia.


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,

That is good news (even if 1 month) and thanks for the good wishes.
I applied for PCC on 6th Oct 14.

karmrgkv


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*PCC timeline*

Hi,
3 working weeks over and not yet received PCC, getting worried...
Has anyone else received Indian PCC through VFS recently?

kavmrgkv


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

You should get it the 6th but could be a couple of days more due to the Diwali holidays. 

I know it's ridiculous! For me the worst part was not having the passport made me feel terrible.


----------



## kavmrgkv (Oct 7, 2014)

*pcc application*

I do hope so.
Now I just found that next week 4th and 6th Nov the passport offices are closed!!!
Does that mean more delays????????????


kavmrgkv


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

I applied for PCC on 23/Oct/2014 and status changed to application received and under assessment on 24/Sep/2014. Can I assume by now that my application has been sent to India for further assessment. Does any one know where the application will be in India, is it in passport office(place of issue) or local police station?


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> I applied for PCC on 23/Oct/2014 and status changed to application received and under assessment on 24/Sep/2014. Can I assume by now that my application has been sent to India for further assessment. Does any one know where the application will be in India, is it in passport office(place of issue) or local police station?



The same thing happened with me and i was told that they were expecting response from Regional Passport Office, Pune (from where my passport was issued). I got in touch with RPO Pune and the same day they replied to CGI Pune. Not sure what the reply was, but I was told that they had sent their response to CGI, Sydney. After a day, I got the sms that my documents have been sent via courier to the designated home address.

So, I would advise you to get in touch with Melbourne Office (via mail or call), asking about the status. After that, you may want to get in touch with concerned RPO in India. To your other question, it goes to local passport office where your passport was issued.

Hope it helps.


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

techie_po said:


> The same thing happened with me and i was told that they were expecting response from Regional Passport Office, Pune (from where my passport was issued). I got in touch with RPO Pune and the same day they replied to CGI Pune. Not sure what the reply was, but I was told that they had sent their response to CGI, Sydney. After a day, I got the sms that my documents have been sent via courier to the designated home address.
> 
> So, I would advise you to get in touch with Melbourne Office (via mail or call), asking about the status. After that, you may want to get in touch with concerned RPO in India. To your other question, it goes to local passport office where your passport was issued.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks for the response. 

I will check with Melbourne vfs office. Place of issue in passport for my wife is Melbourne, she got passport from Melbourne office last year(jun'14). But for me it is from chennai. In this case, will it be quick for my wife. She submitted her application along with me.


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I will check with Melbourne vfs office. Place of issue in passport for my wife is Melbourne, she got passport from Melbourne office last year(jun'14). But for me it is from chennai. In this case, will it be quick for my wife. She submitted her application along with me.



Sounds strange since either of you have not received the PCC till now. Am I correct in this assumption?

Because, in my case, my spouse received the PCC in 5 days from applying and both of our applications were submitted at the same time. Mine was delayed and, thus, I thought of checking with CGI, Sydney because I was not getting any good response from VFS. Mine was Sbydney so you've to search for Melbourne counterpart. But, don't rely on VFS alone, they won't be able to tell you much. 




> Contact Us


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

techie_po said:


> Sounds strange since either of you have not received the PCC till now. Am I correct in this assumption?
> 
> Because, in my case, my spouse received the PCC in 5 days from applying and both of our applications were submitted at the same time. Mine was delayed and, thus, I thought of checking with CGI, Sydney because I was not getting any good response from VFS. Mine was Sbydney so you've to search for Melbourne counterpart. But, don't rely on VFS alone, they won't be able to tell you much.


Yes, we both didn't receive till now. We both filed application at same time in VFS Melbourne office directly. How did you contact CGI? phone or email. In my case do I need to contact CGI Melbourne? Will CGI response to queries on PCC? Please advise.


----------



## techie_po (Jul 29, 2014)

lasiafjmc said:


> Yes, we both didn't receive till now. We both filed application at same time in VFS Melbourne office directly. How did you contact CGI? phone or email. In my case do I need to contact CGI Melbourne? Will CGI response to queries on PCC? Please advise.


Did you look at the URL(in quotes) in my post? If you go through it, you'll find the email address for specific queries on PCC, Passport etc.



> Will CGI response to queries on PCC?


Hmm....they did respond to me, right? So, they should respond to your queries as well


----------



## ronthevisio (Oct 15, 2014)

techie_po said:


> lasiafjmc said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we both didn't receive till now. We both filed application at same time in VFS Melbourne office directly. How did you contact CGI? phone or email. In my case do I need to contact CGI Melbourne? Will CGI response to queries on PCC? Please advise.
> ...


Any luck guys?


----------



## lasiafjmc (Jan 23, 2013)

ronthevisio said:


> Any luck guys?


No, till date same status. My wife has to travel to India next week, so I withdrawn her PCC application and passport. Mine is still pending. No response from consulate and my father enquired in psk and so office. They didn't receive any verification call itseems. Don't know how long will it take.


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

Came across this thread while searching for a Melbourne thread which is on similar lines as the Sydney PCC thread.

Have submitted my passport today. Praying to god for getting my PCC in 2 weeks.ray2:

collecting other documents in parallel...


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

*No Update!!*



Hector_2014 said:


> Came across this thread while searching for a Melbourne thread which is on similar lines as the Sydney PCC thread.
> 
> Have submitted my passport today. Praying to god for getting my PCC in 2 weeks.ray2:
> 
> collecting other documents in parallel...


Almost one month and still no progress on PCC... 

Called up VFS center and they told me that my application has been referred to India. It would take 8 weeks from my PCC application date now (19 Nov 2014)...

Would now call Indian Consulate at Melbourne for getting the exact status...

Had applied for my wife's PCC also on 9 Dec 2014... Hoping that atleast that doesn't get referred to India... :fingerscrossed:

Is there anyone whose application was referred to India? I just needed to know the timeframe by which they received the PCC...


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

*Finally!!*



Hector_2014 said:


> Almost one month and still no progress on PCC...
> 
> Called up VFS center and they told me that my application has been referred to India. It would take 8 weeks from my PCC application date now (19 Nov 2014)...
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I received my Indian PCC yesterday... What a relief to have my Passport back in my hands!! Have taken a medical appointment for tomorrow.

My Wife's PCC hasn't arrived yet... Hoping that it also arrives by early Jan so that we can proceed on with her medicals...


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my Indian PCC yesterday... What a relief to have my Passport back in my hands!! Have taken a medical appointment for tomorrow.
> 
> My Wife's PCC hasn't arrived yet... Hoping that it also arrives by early Jan so that we can proceed on with her medicals...


Received my wife's Indian PCC today... Counting from date of submission, it took 24 days for her PCC processing.

Would now proceed on with her medicals and submission of form 80 (for both of us)...

Hoping that her medicals go fine!!


----------



## apurv_kumar (Jan 2, 2015)

*indian Pcc*

Hi All,

I applied for my indian PCC on 15th Dec at Melbourne. My passport was reissued last year from Melb too. Its been 13 days and I haven't had any further updates. I was hoping for a quick clearance as my passport was reissued from Melbourne itself. Will it be polite to call the consulate myself and enquire? Who should i be looking to speak to? I would be grateful for a reply.

Regards,
Apurv


----------



## Hector_2014 (Nov 14, 2014)

apurv_kumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for my indian PCC on 15th Dec at Melbourne. My passport was reissued last year from Melb too. Its been 13 days and I haven't had any further updates. I was hoping for a quick clearance as my passport was reissued from Melbourne itself. Will it be polite to call the consulate myself and enquire? Who should i be looking to speak to? I would be grateful for a reply.
> 
> ...


It would be prudent to wait for another week or so... Indian consulate was closed for 3 working days (out of 10) since 15th Dec... In case if status of your application doesn't change by Thursday or Friday, chances of your application being referred to India would be pretty high ... You should then call them and confirm about the same (byThursday or Friday)...

Please do note that even if your passport was renewed from Melbourne, for issuance of PCC, your case might be referred to India... It all depends on the consulate... They haven't specified exact situations in which applications are referred to India... 

Hope this answers your question!!


----------



## apurv_kumar (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks a ton Hector. All the best for your application.

Apurv


----------



## srikanthreddynj (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Apurv,

Is your pcc status changed?

I applied for my wife's and my pcc on 22/12/2014. Waiting for response.

Thanks!
Srikanth


----------



## apurv_kumar (Jan 2, 2015)

No Srikanth. I m still waiting. I dont know why they should take the passport esp when we are in other country.

Apurv


----------



## srikanthreddynj (Jan 5, 2015)

I have one doubt, after receiving my passport, if I go to India and come back to Melbourne before applying visa, do I have to apply for pcc again? any idea?


----------



## apurv_kumar (Jan 2, 2015)

No I think your PCC is applicable for one year.


----------



## apurv_kumar (Jan 2, 2015)

*Work rights*

Hi All,

I have a question on the no. of hours I can work. I have finished my course (on 574 subclass with 8105 condition). It allows me 40 hrs of work /forthnight and unlimited hours when course in not in session. Since I have graduated, does unlimited hours apply to me? I think after graduating my status changes to course not in session.
Your reply would greatly help me get a job.
My bridging visa ofcourse allows me unlimited work rights but I have to wait sometime before that happens.
Regards,
Apurv


----------



## srikanthreddynj (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry Apurv. I don't have any idea about it. I am here on working visa 457.

By the way, is your pcc status updated?


----------



## Rahulyash0038 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone,


I and my spouse are currently working and living in Pune since last 6 months.Before this we were in Australia for about 2 years after marriage. My passport is showing my address of Ghaziabad and my wife's passport has her address as Thane. We both do not have our names on each others passport.Also, my wife did not change her name post marriage. As an address proof for Pune we have a registered rent agreement for 11 months, postpaid mobile bills are on my name but no other proof for my wife. In addition to above, my wife has an Aadhar card with a Thane address.


I opted to apply for a PCC in Pune and taken appointment with Pune PSK last week.
Below is the list of document presented by me, and their reason for not accepting those

1. Registered agreement - We have attested copy as original is with owner in Singapore they did not accept this
2. Idea Bill Printout (as we opted for e bill we do not have hard copy) - They asked me to get idea store stamp on printout of my bill and visit again on 7th Jan.

I visited Pune PSK today with original passport and idea bill stamped copy, first 2 counters gave GREEN signal with those document, but the person 3 rd counter said he won't accept idea bill stamped copy as proof he needs hard copy of bills. when I requested him to provide alternative option he rudely said "then cancel the application", so instead of arguing with him I left PSK.

Now I am rethinking if I should get my PCC done from Ghaziabad (as my passport has Ghaziabad address in it and my parents still live there). But before that I wanted to confirm is it suitable option considering I already have one application in Pune PSK

So my doubt here is if I cancel my application in pune PSK and apply from Ghaziabad next month will they consider my application ?

In case you can think of any other option please let us know.


Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## srikanthreddynj (Jan 5, 2015)

Hurrrrrrrrray.............. 

My and my wife's PCC status changed to "Your application has been assessed by the High Commission/Consulate General of India and is being returned to the centre where you applied."

My wife's address is different than passport address.

Applied on 22/Dec/2014
Status changed 9/Jan/2014


----------



## srikanthreddynj (Jan 5, 2015)

Today status changed to "Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address. Thank You"

Waiting for courier ..........


----------



## srikanthreddynj (Jan 5, 2015)

I received passport today 

PCC applied 22/12/2014, Received 13/01/2015.


----------



## AnshuTina (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi All,
I recently got the invite for 190. I am initiating PCC process from Melbourne. I do not have my spouse name in my passport and even my address in passport is different from my current address in India. Will it delay my PCC processing? When I got my renewed passport in 2009, police verification was done. Do I need to attach some extra documents with my application. Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## asheeshjoshi (May 8, 2015)

Hi all

I have been invited for 189 visa.
My application was filed online on April 29
when I was in Bangalore. Now I live in Melbourne on 457 with family.

So my PCC will now have to be from here right ??

What are the typical processing times?


----------



## gurunan (Jul 6, 2015)

I was an Indian citizen from my birth in Goa 25 years ago until last year i.e. when I acquired Portuguese citizenship while studying in Australia. I subsequently got my Portuguese passport issued to me at Sydney and proceeded to surrender my Indian Passport and got the cancelled passport and surrender certificate issued by the Indian High Commission in Sydney. I also have an application in process now at Sydney for my OCI.

My question was regarding the PCC which I need now for the Australian PR. I need the PCC for my time in India. I lived there for 25 years of my life as a citizen until I came to Sydney. Now my concern is about applying as a Foreign national since I no longer am an Indian citizen but my required PCC is from the time when I was one. Should I follow the same method with the online form and if so how long will it take? I was wondering if it would take longer than the 5 working days mentioned on the VFS website as I have heard it has to go through a pre-approval stage. Does it apply for OCIs too?


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

AnshuTina said:


> Hi All,
> I recently got the invite for 190. I am initiating PCC process from Melbourne. I do not have my spouse name in my passport and even my address in passport is different from my current address in India. Will it delay my PCC processing? When I got my renewed passport in 2009, police verification was done. Do I need to attach some extra documents with my application. Please guide.
> 
> Thanks


hey mate,
could you please help me if you got success in your case? I am applying 190 from Melbourne and waiting for invitation
1. Do I need to initiate PCC after CO asked to do or can I initiate early to avoid delay and fast track it?
2. My passport and last stay addresses in India are different, do I need to provide all addresses in application?
3. any other info for PCC as I am applying it with my wife and son.

appreciate your help mate.
cheers!


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

any one done PCC in Melbourne and waiting?


----------

